# Playing with the camera on my phone



## RH1 (Jan 4, 2016)

New layout - first one in many years - having too much fun taking photos with the camera on my phone.

Took this shot of one of my steamers in a scene I just put together in the past couple of days.









The following is a shot of an SD40-2 in the same location - along with some playing with lighting effects.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2016)

Excellent pictures.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice pics, thanks for "phoning" this one in.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*pics*

Hi,very,very,nice. I like those rocks. Keep up the good work,tnx,sanepilot:appl:


----------



## RH1 (Jan 4, 2016)

sanepilot said:


> Hi,very,very,nice. I like those rocks. Keep up the good work,tnx,sanepilot:appl:


Thanks!

Today, I decided to try to finish building a small Sylvan Scale Models cabin I had started building over a dozen years ago and now dug it out of a box where it had been stored. Couldn't find the missing parts, so I decided to make the parts out of wood. We'll see how it turns out!


----------



## RH1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Like I mentioned in my previous post - found this unpainted partially assembled cabin in one of my boxes. Don't actually even remember buying it! The overhang and posts for the front porch were missing, so I pieced something together out of wood. Painted it last night/this morning. Just needs window "glass", and I'll find a home for it somewhere.









I also found, in another box, a resin kit for a log barn by Alder Models. It's been in a box so long it's all warped! Going to add to the challenge of building it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice job on the cabin, it looks very good.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A lot of different items come in packages with the clear (sometimes a different color) plastic/ or whatever it is called on it. Some are better then others.
Keep your eyes open for a good one and cut some windows. Free and saved from going to the landfill. 
I have a whole box of saved interesting junk from what would be considered garbage.:thumbsup:
The old kit-bashed cabin looks good. :smilie_daumenpos:

Nice pictures too. :thumbsup:


----------



## RH1 (Jan 4, 2016)

A couple of quick camera photos of what I managed to build out of the old, previously unopened and somewhat warped resin barn kit I found in one of my boxes of "Train Stuff".


















I still need to spray some dull coat or something on it - too shiny for my liking (although some of the paint was still wet in these photos).

Did you know that if you leave an almost empty spray can of Testor's Dull Coat in storage for a dozen years it will still spray? Only problem is that it ends up shiny instead of dull...  Guess I need to buy a new can.


----------



## RH1 (Jan 4, 2016)

More work on this scene with the cabin at the bottom of the hill. Trees need a bit more work, but it's a start!


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Great pictures!! Gives me something to shoot for when I start working on my layout.


----------



## RH1 (Jan 4, 2016)

MikeB said:


> Great pictures!! Gives me something to shoot for when I start working on my layout.


Thanks! I have only really managed to get some scenery on one "corner" of my layout, the rest needs a LOT of work. But, considering I only started building this layout just before Christmas, it's fun to actually be able to take some pictures (and video - which I shot/posted in the video part of the forum today).

My goal was initially to get the benchwork done and the main line working. That happened fairly quickly with my construction experience and tool availability. I then "roughed in" the sidings (they may get moved a bit yet). I pulled out a few cars and locomotives, tested everything.

Then, I started working on the scenery on one side - it's by no means complete anywhere, but at least I'm able to shoot some photos and video in one section!

I really wanted to get at least one part looking somewhat finished - my previous layout was never looking photogenic anywhere - doing things differently this time!

My next project was to finish up any unfinished building kits I had in storage (I had a couple of small ones).

This past week, I have spent any spare time I've had going over all of my rolling stock and replacing broken couplers, trying to make sure it's all functioning properly. I have also been painting anything that seemed to need it (after getting my airbrush working again).

Now, I can turn my attention to "new" projects. Thinking about modelling a VERY compressed version of a paper mill. It would provide a destination for most of the rolling stock I have...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

My dad did a railfan trip to eastern Washington in Sept 1952 to get some shots on the Spokane Southern Railroad. He was primarily looking for steam, but found train Extra GN307C East pulling a cut of empty ore cars out of the US Steel W. Michael Bjornson works in Bessemer Idaho. After the crew completes the pull, tacks the brain box on the rear, runs around his train, and changes ends on the motive power , the crew will get new orders as GN Extra 307A West to head back to Spokane, and home rails.









Shot this tonight on my iPhone 4S, a dinosaur, but bone reliable.

Regards, 
GNNPNUT


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RH1 said:


> Did you know that if you leave an almost empty spray can of Testor's Dull Coat in storage for a dozen years it will still spray? Only problem is that it ends up shiny instead of dull...  Guess I need to buy a new can.


A dozen years? 

I guess you shook the can up real good?
My guess is that over the years one of the ingredients for making the dull dissipated. Or it dried up and is sitting in the bottom of the can.
Shoot another picture now that it has dried.
Sometimes the camera will add a shine, but I guess that is not the case here because you can see it live. 
I wonder if you had shook the can up every month or so for the 12 years if it would still be good? 
Do you have anything that you want to make look shiny and new? 

The shiny look almost makes it look like it just rained.

Did you find something to use for the cabin windows?


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

RH1 said:


> More work on this scene with the cabin at the bottom of the hill. Trees need a bit more work, but it's a start!



View attachment 140554


The trees look pretty good, as is. Trees that grow together in a woods are usually taller and thinner than open-grown trees, often with branches somewhat intertwined with adjacent trees -- pretty much as you have done.


----------

